# Great Fall/Winter easy Slow cooker comfort food.



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Just made this last night and having leftovers tonight. Fits chilly fall weather perfectly, and is easy enough to prepare in about 6 minutes. 


Preheat your slow cooker pot with hot water, turn the power on the unit to preheat while you prep the following.
Slice up 2 or 3 apples, about 1/4 inch slices, (I used Honeycrisp, but any good tart apple will work well. I guess the size doesn't matter all that much as long as they aren't huge chunks)
Grab one jar of Bavarian Style Sauerkraut (28 oz jar), the sweet stuff works great.Dump the water out of the pot and assemble the cooker. Kraut and apples go in. Pour about a cup of wine into the mix, anything really will work, red, or white, depends on the flavors you like. Cut up some smoked Polish Kielbasa, I like the chunks to be about 1 and a 1/2 inches long, easier to portion control, and stir in the cooker. I use about a pound and a half per batch.

I put a capfull of Hickory smoke concentrate on top to jack up the smoke flavor in the Kraut, seems to come out well.
Leave the cooker on low for about 2 hours, and you have some good eats.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

OH man my wife is going to hate you....LOL...


I have all of that @ home and I know what I am fixing myself for dinner tomorrow!!!





Shawn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Poor Beth....


----------



## CSmith (Sep 29, 2007)

Shredded chicken sandwiches:

2-lb. container Roots® Shredded Chicken
1 - 1.5 cans Campbells Cream of Mushroom Soup (depending on how thin you like them)
1 stack/bag Ritz Original Rounds, crumbled
Salt, pepper to taste
Sometimes a little coriander or garlic powder if you're feeling adventurous

Throw it in on low, come back in a couple hours, and serve open face on a hamburger bun with any combination of whole oyster crackers, parsley, and pepperjack cheese or just as-is. Goes really well with a cold glass of ginger ale.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Keep this thread going with more slow cooker recipes!! :tu :dr

I'm pretty traditional...big chunk of beef, pork, or a whole chicken, season, low 8 hours, eat...

I suppose I should branch out...I'll try these suggestions for sure...nothing is better on a chilly NFL sunday then something out of the crock-pot for the 4:00 game!

jag :chk


----------



## dschoemaker (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is a quicky:

Medium Size Beef Roast (4 to 6lbs)
Jar of Perprocnini (sp?) Peppers
Packet of Italian Dressing Mix
Water to Cover

Let it slow cook for 10 hours or so. Pull it apart and eat on Italian rolls.

Good Stuff

Dave


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

replicant_argent said:


> ... you have some good eats.


No tater tots, and no Cream of something soup? Cut 1 corner off your Minnesotan card, and send tator tot hotdish to 5 people (now that would be a bomb )


----------



## JMAC (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's one I love when it gets cold. From the bottom of the cooker up:

Russett potatoes chunked up
Fresh baby carrots
Frozen peas, beans, corn - whatever you like
Beef for stew
Can of diced tomatoes

Season with salt, fresh ground pepper, cayenne, whatever you like. I like to add Tabasco to mine at the table. Great with crusty bread and a few brews.

Cook on low all day. :dr


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

replicant_argent said:


> Just made this last night and having leftovers tonight. Fits chilly fall weather perfectly, and is easy enough to prepare in about 6 minutes.
> 
> Preheat your slow cooker pot with hot water, turn the power on the unit to preheat while you prep the following.
> Slice up 2 or 3 apples, about 1/4 inch slices, (I used Honeycrisp, but any good tart apple will work well. I guess the size doesn't matter all that much as long as they aren't huge chunks)
> ...


Mod #1: Drain the kraut and half the wine, no apple, then sausage the add a lg can of baked beans, B&M works well.

Mod #2: Follow as per rep'arg' above and instead of suasage add pork hocks, 4 -6 should work. In the last hour add some Bisquick batter for dumplings (the recipe is on the box) or use a ready made can of bisquits added to the top. Kraut, hocks and dumplings.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

Anybody ever make chili in a slow cooker?

I use mine a lot and am on a recipe hunt...the ones posted will definitly all be tried...I don't even like saurkraut, but I'm gonna try it...

jag


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

jagmqt said:


> Anybody ever make chili in a slow cooker?
> 
> I use mine a lot and am on a recipe hunt...the ones posted will definitly all be tried...I don't even like saurkraut, but I'm gonna try it...
> 
> jag


Never made chili in a slow cooker. But if you ever make any Carne Adovada, a somewhat complicated recipe, there will be a left over red chili sauce. Save this sauce, because you can use it to make a crock pot version with chicken cubes, dark meat works best. I guess you could use beef or pork too?


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

galaga said:


> Carne Adovada,


I'm making this over the weekend...that looks good!

jag


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you kidding? None of this slow cookin' fer me. I wanna eat my chow now! :ss


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

ah some great recipes here... I'm definitely trying some of these out. I've been known to cook chili (no particular recipe), soups, bbq chicken or pork, and home made ranch style beans(tm)... pretty standard stuff.


----------



## jagmqt (Feb 22, 2007)

JacksonCognac said:


> ah some great recipes here... I'm definitely trying some of these out. I've been known to cook chili (no particular recipe), soups, bbq chicken or pork, and home made ranch style beans(tm)... pretty standard stuff.


home-made ranch-style beans hey...what's that all about?

jag


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

ah man I'm not sure if I even remember exactly. What I was going for is something similar to the "Ranch Style Beans" that come in a black can:










So I got some pinto beans (dry) and soaked them / rinsed them (followed the directions on the bag).

I then chopped up some onions, added some garlic, a piece of pork or 2 (I like to get a piece with the bone still in it - more flavor), mb a tomato or some tomato paste, spices, some water or beer and then I let that sucker cook for a good 6 hours in the crock pot until the beans were soft and the meat fell off the bones. From there I added more salt if it needed it, and anything else (fresh herbs, more spices, more garlic...).

I remember it being fairly good and I liked it with lots of meat. Whats nice is if you make enough you can freeze it in some tupperware. Also you can use canned beans / brown the meat a bit on the stove and cut down the cook time.

I have to say my favorite part about cooking with a crockpot is the smell. I've cooked stuff where I could smell it outside the front door (I'm in a small apartment) - it makes everyone hungry.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

JMAC said:


> Here's one I love when it gets cold. From the bottom of the cooker up:
> 
> Russett potatoes chunked up
> Fresh baby carrots
> ...


Hey you inspired me. I more or less did this with some pork and chicken I had on hand. After it cooked for a bit I made some dumplings out of bisquick mix and milk, threw those on top, let it cook for another half hour or so (had it up to a low boil at this point) and enjoyed with a cold brew - man good meal. I've got enough to get me through tomorrow as well.


----------

